# Snow anybody?



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

We had a nice 5 inches of snow today. I was plowing it at work today and figured I would share some pics and vids of this white stuff. 
















[yt]jn8AMGIjLV8&feature=youtu.be[/yt]


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I finally figured out what the loud noise is...its the auto focus on my camera. Its annoying i know


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

in the uk we get snow but nothing like that.

thats awesome!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Yuck. I moved to the sunny south from the northeast and to me snow is a four-letter word.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

snow is pennies from heaven


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lucky. I love snow. Me living down in SC we only get it only one or twice a year. So when we do get it I enjoy it. This winter here has been pretty warm so i cant really expect to get any


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I live in NY state and we haven't had any sticking snow this winter! Wow never remember it like this


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

None in HI!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

No snow in Hi, funlad? lol, but you got to put up with obama being there.....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I can cope with his nonsense... Worst comes to worst, we can feed him to the sharks, right?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Now there's a thought!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They'd just spit him out again.

Down here we only see snow maybe once every 5 or 6 years, and only for a day or so.


----------

